# Children's Pony - what to go for?



## Araboo27 (6 May 2015)

Hi everyone, I've been away from horses for a number of years and didn't even compete back then. However, my two eldest children (6 and 8) are now having lessons and within the next month or so I'm going to start looking for their first pony. 

Aside from being suitable for a novice/sound temperament etc. What would you look for? I'd love for them to do a few LR local shows this summer (if we find a suitable pony in time) and get a bit more serious next year. They're both new and I have no idea what discipline will interest them, plus they're very much beginners and their needs will clearly change as they improve...is it possible to find a pony that will grow with them? I'm wary of a horse that's too young for obvious reasons. 

I feel totally clueless to be honest. I've been looking at sec a's purely because that's what I wanted as a young girl - nothing wrong with living through your kids eh ;-) Would it be better to be more open to different breeds? I understand that height obviously plays a role in what classes they can/can't enter - should I stay under 12.2? 

If you've made it this far then thank you and any advice would be greatly appreciated! I'm so worried about making the wrong decision that any help would be fab. Sorry the post is so long and rambling - we arrived home from Orlando less than 24 hours ago and I've got awful insomnia but feel brain dead at the same time!!!


----------



## Araboo27 (6 May 2015)

Although I suppose they would have outgrown this pony by the time they move on to showing off lead rein and we'd be looking at a second pony? This one can be passed onto my daughter who's almost three


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 May 2015)

Get the one suitable for your children now. A nice bomb proof type. You've got lots of novices to ride it for a long time and you won't regret getting a sensible one. Breed is irrelevant if it's the right pony but Section As can be scatty and too much for tots. 

We started with a mini Shetland (unbroken!) and at 4 my daughter was cantering and jumping him off the lead rein. I put a lot of work into him and it wasn't always smooth but he is a superb kids pony now. She now has a 13yr old welsh x Shetland who is 99% perfect and 1% welsh . Daughter old enough at 6 and brave enough to cope with the occasional spook and fall off incident now. She fell off the Shetland about a million times but being so close to the ground was rarely upset about it.


----------



## measles (6 May 2015)

The first priorities in a child's pony is that the pony is safe and your children can have fun. For a first pony the breeding, colour and, to an extent, age are irrelevant but reliability and kindness are the key ingredients. We have always gone for older schoolmaster ponies when my children were moving up a discipline or height of pony but equally a young one worked for the poster above. Generally though you want a pony with life experience away from home and I would find a good local instructor who when they know your children can advise on the most suitable size and type of pony. Your local pony clubs are worth contacting to find out if there are any first ponies for sale amongst their members as often these types are sold through word of mouth - good ones are like hen's teeth! 

Best of luck and enjoy the special times together with your children and their ponies when you find one.


----------



## Shay (6 May 2015)

The local pony club is the best start.  These ponies tend not to come up for sale terribly often and when they do it is more often through word of mouth.  However there are quite a few for loan / share which is actually a great way to start out.  And again the only way to find them is through the local PC.  We got my daughter's first pony initially on loan and then bought him so he would have a home for life.  He is a perfect first pony and now spends his time on share teaching others the ropes as he taught my daughter (now 16 eek!).  

Competing through pony club is also a really great way to start.  You get a good grounding in most disciplines and the chance to mess about in some you might not ever have thought of.  Height wise - don't worry about that for a first pony.  Nature and temperament are far more important.  Children's confidence dents easily and is hard to get back.  They need to be able to have fun and be safe at this point.  You can branch out more with the second pony - and before you know it you'll be juggling a string of them!


----------



## soulfull (6 May 2015)

Also bearing in mind some perfect lead rein ponies do not make good first ridden, as they are great with a leader but not on their own


----------



## Pigeon (6 May 2015)

I know it's not the same, but I would strongly advise you to loan. A lot of the best ponies are usually loaned rather than sold, and usually through word of mouth in the pony club! It means you don't have so much worry when it's outgrown, and not such a dilemma if it's unsuitable. 

It's also advisable to get something big enough for a small adult to ride. A pony ridden by small kids only often learns tricks! And you might need an instructor or older kid to hop on eventually to sort things out. And sec As can be a little hot. I would recommend a new forest or exmoor!


----------



## SpringArising (6 May 2015)

Get the one suitable for your children now. A nice bomb proof type. You've got lots of novices to ride it for a long time and you won't regret getting a sensible one. Breed is irrelevant if it's the right pony but Section As can be scatty and too much for tots.
		
Click to expand...





			I know it's not the same, but I would strongly advise you to loan.
		
Click to expand...





			The first priorities in a child's pony is that the pony is safe and your children can have fun. For a first pony the breeding, colour and, to an extent, age are irrelevant but reliability and kindness are the key ingredients.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of these things. You say they're both still very much beginners - is there a reason you want to get a pony now? They might decide in another six months that it's not for them. I'd advise you to share over the winter and get your daughters to help with the chores. Going from riding a school pony, and not having to do any of the upkeep, once or twice a week, is very different to having your own. 

I got my first when I was the same age as your daughters, but I had already been riding off lead-rein for a year before that, and could walk, trot, canter and pop a little jump confidently on my own. 

She was a 12.2, sixteen year old Welsh B who had been in a riding school for ten years. She was a real seasoned pro and the best first pony anyone could have wanted for their child. She wasn't lazy, either, which was a big plus! She had all the experience of being ridden by novices, without me having to spend the entire time trying to get her to move. 

Call up all your local riding schools and explain what you're looking for. They might have it themselves or know of someone who does. We got my first pony on loan first, and after a few years her owner gifted her to us as she obviously knew how much we loved her!


----------



## acorn92x (6 May 2015)

As a person who rides other people's ponies - very, very often ponies which predominantly get ridden by small, novice children I would give several pieces of advice. Number one would be do not go out with intention of buying a specific breed - this is a mistake that I have seen so many times! Not every tiny pony is a suitable childs pony. You need something with is sane, steady enough that it does not terrify the child yet is also not lazy so that the parent has to spend the whole time getting on its case to make it move, good natured with an even, forgiving temprament, ideally seen a bit of the world and isn't phased by much of it and it doesn't need to win beauty contests. I would also suggest not worrying too much about height although you still need to be sensible! You wouldn't put a tiny tot on a 14.2 Welsh Section D to do much more than have a little walk around on! Age is a tricky one as an older pony is likely to have been out there and seen it and done it but will obviously have many more miles on the clock and you may have to be prepared to compromise on looking after any ailments that it may have. A younger pony ensures that you'll have far less miles on the clock and will obviously be around for many more years but at the rate that children grow, this isn't necessarily as important was you may think as even the most loved ponies need to move on to other smaller jockies at some point. They will also have a great deal more to learn than an older, more established pony too.

Many small breeds (EG: Sections As and Bs, Exmoors, Dartmoors, Shetlands etc) can be quirky. I've ridden more Sections As and Bs with attitude, sass, spookiness and general cheeky behaviour than I have had hot dinners but then I have also seen some which are wonderful, gentle, very sweet and forgiving little ponies. You cannot tar them all with the same brush. 

I would suggest approaching your local Pony Club and asking there whether anyone has a saintly pony as many first ponies are sold through the Pony Club and by word of mouth. I would be another person in the loan, don't buy camp too. The very best ponies are retained by families who can't bear to sell the pony on account of how attached they are to it and some of these are truly fabulous teachers. By going through the Pony Club too, you will also have a plethora of small, some very capable children who will be able to step in if the pony does need to be ridden by someone more competent to work through any issues and you are too big. There is no "One size fits all" formula for a first pony. You need to think about what would suit you and most importantly, look at how well your child/children get on with the pony, how it behaves, whether it is both forgiving and adaptable etc are all factors to consider.

Good luck! I hope you find something suitable


----------



## PorkChop (6 May 2015)

My advice would be to get something that has been there, done it and got the t-shirt 

Doesn't matter how old, what breed or what they look like - you want something that they will have fun with and is easy to handle, and look for something that is advertised as first ridden, not lead rein.  Any pony will go on the lead rein, much more difficult to find a pony that can truly be ridden by a small child.

I love Welsh A's and B's, we have had all sorts, but my children had been riding since they could sit up - although not the bravest 

Hope you find the perfect pony and your kids have loads of fun


----------



## Golden_Match_II (6 May 2015)

Not really helpful in terms of what sort of pony to get, as my first pony was a just broken 4yo 11.2hh Welsh A who was the devil in pony form (think biting in the stable, cow kicking at me whilst I got on, bucking, napping and generally terrorising!!) However, it did work out with him as we put him on working livery at the riding school I had learnt to ride at. It really helped us to start with as it meant he was regularly worked and every time I rode him was in a lesson with a familiar instructor. It's definitely worth considering!

For what it's worth I got him when I was 6 and he did terrify me for a couple of years but when I got to about 8 I found my brave pants and he went on to do showing, dressage, and show jumping and cross country up 2ft6-2ft9. It totally depends on how committed your kids are, as he definitely taught me to ride well and I was super keen. It equipped me well for the future because it meant I would tolerate the more quirky but talented ponies. I was, however, always jealous of the lucky kids with a steady kind and biddable old pony!


----------



## smja (6 May 2015)

At their age, they just want to have fun - being able to ride their pony around without having to have adult helpers holding on to pony, them, or both at all times is worth way more than being able to compete at a particular discipline.

Temperament - you want something they can handle themselves, brush/plait/fuss etc.
Paces - something steady and easy for them to sit to. Bouncy looks flashy, but is an awful lot harder to learn on.
Looks - honestly, my favourite pony as a child was not about to win any beauty contests, but he was amazing to ride!

If they continue wanting to ride, a second pony is when you look at competing/looks/trickier ones. First ponies set the tone of confidence, and as they haven't ridden a lot of different ponies yet (so haven't got much experience of riding in general), you'd be better off with something safe and reliable. These types can always be loaned out/sold once outgrown if needed, as they're worth their weight in gold!


----------



## mirage (6 May 2015)

I bought my two a pony at the same ages as yours,but the eldest had been having lessons for 4 years by then,so we skipped the lead rein bit. I would always go for a schoolmaster,safety is my first consideration for small children,looks and breed ate irrelevant as far as I'm concerned.Any yes loan if you can,if they lose interest or it goes wrong,you don't have to worry about selling. Our first ridden can step up a gear as the child gets more confident and my eldest is still riding her 4 years on. When she moves up,my youngest will ride her,but if she is still fit after that,she will go on loan so that I have control over her future.She will come back to me and will always have a home with us. I have a queue of people wanting her and my youngest's current loan pony already has her next home lined up.
Contact your local PC but DO ask around after any advertised pony, they aren't always as saintly as they are made out to be,if there isn't a queue of people wanting it,there might be a good reason why.


----------



## Pennythetank (6 May 2015)

I'm going to echo everyone who mentioned pony club. Ask around in your local branch because if it one of a decent size there definitely will be a small older saint knocking around in someone's field! Second pony should be the talented pony and let the 1st be the saint. It is miles better for them to end up underhorsed in 7-8mths rather then overhorsed at this stage.


----------



## LouisCat (6 May 2015)

Echo what everyone else says. It could be the ugliest looking pony in the world but as first pony it will be the most attractive, best loved pony to a child! 
Also be aware of some LR ponies. Some are wonderful on the lead rein but when the child wants to start riding by themselves the pony can become like the devil as they've got control not you!


----------



## Jericho (6 May 2015)

measles said:



			The first priorities in a child's pony is that the pony is safe and your children can have fun. For a first pony the breeding, colour and, to an extent, age are irrelevant but reliability and kindness are the key ingredients. We have always gone for older schoolmaster ponies when my children were moving up a discipline or height of pony but equally a young one worked for the poster above. Generally though you want a pony with life experience away from home and I would find a good local instructor who when they know your children can advise on the most suitable size and type of pony. Your local pony clubs are worth contacting to find out if there are any first ponies for sale amongst their members as often these types are sold through word of mouth - good ones are like hen's teeth! 

Best of luck and enjoy the special times together with your children and their ponies when you find one.
		
Click to expand...

This is excellent advice, having been through this with my now 11 yr old.  And def don't over horse them. I used to see all the very smart pretty ponies at PC when we started and think that's what I wanted but actually after a while you realise it's those lovely scruffy old ones that go round all the PC homes that actually make the best riders out of your children and the ones you want. Good luck - it's so hard to find the right one, took us 3 tries!


----------



## oldie48 (6 May 2015)

All children are different, some are brave and some are not. you know your children better than anyone and you need to take their personality into account. My daughter started riding at 6 and was off the lead rein very quickly, we loaned what turned out to be the perfect 1st ridden whilst she was still 6, he was a 13hh exmoor cross and a real "been there got the T shirt "type. He gave her a huge amount of confidence and she thrived on it. When she was 7 we bought a 5 year old connie, straight off the boat from Ireland I won't go on because it's my daughter's story and is totally irrelevant to anyone else. You need to look at your children and understand what motivates them, if they are a bit nervous, then don't over horse them get something really easy and let them have fun, if they are able to take a knock and get over it, they might need something a bit challenging. We don't know your children but TBH I'd always err on the side of caution, confidence is gained slowly and lost quickly. I think if you look and listen your children tend to show you the way.


----------



## Jericho (6 May 2015)

oldie48 said:



			When she was 7 we bought a 5 year old connie, straight off the boat from Ireland
		
Click to expand...

Off topic but you will never go far wrong with a connie! I just love them


----------



## Araboo27 (6 May 2015)

Wow, I'm so overwhelmed and thankful for all the great advice!  I can't remember all the specific points to reply to but I definitely feel much more confident in finding a suitable pony now. 

The reasoning behind wanting one now is that the riding school they go to (they're both boys by the way but I totally get the assumption that they're girls!) is pretty grim and it's the best in the area.  I begrudge paying £32 a week for them so sit on a lazy pony and be lead around for half an hour.  I'm confident enough to teach them the basics and they can have regular lessons on their own pony.  I'm quietly confident that their riding obsession will continue and surely one out of three will keep it up.  In that sense, loaning would be ideal 'just in case' as well as the excellent points about trying to find a been there done that type.  If I found something say 13.2 I'd ride it too as long as its a native type, I'd look ridiculous on a fine one!  Luckily I'm only 5'1" so if needed I could jump on anything from about 12h I suppose, or even a shetland - this is providing my diet continues to be successful ;-) 

So much to think about and so exciting.  Thanks again!


----------



## lme (8 May 2015)

A 13:2 could be fine. Our first pony (who we still have, though she is pretty much outgrown) was a 8yo 13:2 welsh cross failed riding school pony. Incredibly tolerant with beginners and tiny children but was considered too whizzy to teach slightly more experienced children to canter on as her default is very much go not stop.  

She taught all our children to ride, even if they occasionally ended up doing multiple laps of the school in canter before remembering to actually ask her to slow down and she always looked after them.


----------



## millmo (8 May 2015)

I've got to defend the Welsh A. We've got a 9 year old welsh A who everyone agrees is amazing he is lead around and ridden by a 4 year old and is a fantastic lead rein pony but will also let her ride off the lead rein without any spookiness and always listens to her. The right pony will find you, don't go for the first pony you see just because the children love it. If you know any other children with more experience riding then yours that you can borrow to try the pony out as well as yours trying it that will give you some idea what it will be like off lead rein.


----------



## WelshD (8 May 2015)

For affiliated showing a LR pony needs to be under 12 hands 

Worth bearing in mind as even if you aren't worried about that the next potential owner may be


----------



## Orangehorse (8 May 2015)

Well I just agree with all the previous advice that is "handsome is as handsome does."  

There are individual good Welshies, some are good as gold, but others are little devils.  New Forest seem pretty laid back and nice, but I wouldn't be worrying about breeds with a first pony.


----------



## OldNag (9 May 2015)

Another who says loan. 
 I was in a very similar situation a few years back - kids same age as yours.  It just didn't  occur to me to loan.

I bought a fab lead rein pony. However she is not really first ridden.  After a year we ended up loaning a first ridden and finding sharers for ours. Now we loan her out, and have 2 ponies on loan to us.

Hindsight tells me loaning from the start would have been more sensible.  I think my kids would be fine on our own pony now control-wise,  but they too big.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (9 May 2015)

A friend who has her own cob bought a pony for her 2 boys when they were aged  and 10 ish.

The pony is a part-bred NF broken to ride and drive and then bred from, been out of work for a couple of years.  We left the children at home when we went to view the pony.  She was tied up on the yard, next to a huge box with the engine running and didn't turn a hair when a carriage was winched off the box.  We led her around some neighbourhood streets, she went willingly and was interested in the things around her but didn't react to traffic or children playing.  Back in the sand arena, I legged up sis (the lighter weight) and they walked and trotted bareback.  

Needless to say this pony has proved to be 'practically perfect in every way'.  The boys have done all sorts with her, including jumping, although they were complete beginners when she was bought.  She has been a fabulous confidence giver and at 14hh is small enough for mum to ride occasionally.


----------



## Araboo27 (9 May 2015)

Thanks!!  I wish there was a 'like' button so I could acknowledge everyone's input   It's such a shame that I'm too heavy to try them out myself, only 5'1" but far too much padding (read: fat) to hop onto a poor pony, lol.


----------



## Nosey (10 May 2015)

Don't be afraid to try them out yourself! I'm 5'5 & no skinny minny but hopping on a few before I'd let my daughter on told me a lot! I obv checked owner was happy with this 1st but it's the best way of feeling what the pony is like & testing reactions. We nearly bought one till I hopped on & it proceeded to repeatedly buck when asked for canter (daughter was quite novicey at time & only walking/trotting). Funnily enough current adored love of life pony I didn't think wld suit her when we tried her & owner rode it 1st so was thinking I wouldn't even put daughter up on it but trying it myself realised owner had a bit of a hot bottom & pony was polite & mannerly & has proved. The most perfect match! So I'd say have a try-you're not going to thrash or squash them but will give you a good idea of what they're like!


----------

